

GoAccess, a real-time web log analyzer and interactive viewer - areski
http://goaccess.prosoftcorp.com/

======
SEJeff
How hard would it be to make this support LTSV[1]? I configure all of my
apache servers to log in a LTSV style format as it makes for trivial parsing
using splunk or elasticsearch + kibana

[1] [http://ltsv.org](http://ltsv.org)

